# Maqueta Slot De Monaco En Construccion



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

A friend sent this too me and if you like the Monaco Grand Prix you've gotta check this out. Not HO, but definitely worth the look. Can't wait to see this layout when it's complete.

http://www.oldslotracer.com/AlbertoMario.html


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Maybe a picture will entice you!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

That's quite an ambitious build Yank... Gonna be a beauty for sure. :thumbsup::thumbsup: You'll have to provide some updates from time to time. Any estimate on when your buddy thinks he'll finish?? nd


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Thats some serious scenery being built.


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

tjd241 said:


> That's quite an ambitious build Yank... Gonna be a beauty for sure. :thumbsup::thumbsup: You'll have to provide some updates from time to time. Any estimate on when your buddy thinks he'll finish?? nd


My friend isn't building this (wish he was), he was just checking out the oldslotcar website and came across this build. He knows how much I liked Le Monzaco and thought I would like to see it. I'll keep checking the site periodically and forward updates if they are available.


----------

